
What a Startup Company Founder's Priority List Looks Like - jcash35
http://www.clubenetwork.com/index.php?option=com_mamblog&Itemid=37&task=show&action=view&id=399&Itemid=37
======
edw519
I would rephrase #1 to read "Get Cash in the Door," a subtle but critical
difference. Cash is like oxygen. Run out and die.

